# GHB: Best Compound Ever for Social Anxiety, Sex Drive? (Not Medical Advice)



## InTheWorldOfNiM (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

Yah it's the date rape drug. You can get it in the US via prescription, it's called Xyrem. Typically for excessive sleepiness caused by narcolepsy.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Im above average dirty, haha i like that part of the video.

I always used to drink alcohol for the rebound it a similar 4 hour sleep then i gotta drink more to go back to sleep. Usually i wake up with massive amounts of energry feeling more awake then i ever have ever. 

I've never done ghb altho. The video has some good pointers redose to calm the dopamine rebound, it makes senses i always gotta have some beer the next day to calm the hang over down to taper off.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

kehcorpz said:


> Yah it's the date rape drug. You can get it in the US via prescription, it's called Xyrem. Typically for excessive sleepiness caused by narcolepsy.


Isn't Xyrem sodium oxybate? I think there's a slight difference between the two.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

swim said:


> Isn't Xyrem sodium oxybate? I think there's a slight difference between the two.


It has the exact same effects, it's just a sodium salt of ghb which allows them to patent it and sell it for ridiculously high prices.


----------



## michael10364 (Feb 4, 2011)

Nice video, especially since Xyrem has been the only med on my mind that I want to try lately.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM (Oct 3, 2010)

michael10364 said:


> Nice video, especially since Xyrem has been the only med on my mind that I want to try lately.


agreed but I heard it is nearly impossible to get a prescription for.


----------



## Captainmycaptain (Sep 23, 2012)

I've never tried GHB, but I have tried 1-4, Butanediol, which is supposed to turn into GHB in the body. I experienced nothing but a loopy, tired, dirty, awful feeling. It was totally useless for social anxiety. Maybe pure GHB is better.


----------



## michael10364 (Feb 4, 2011)

InTheWorldOfNiM said:


> agreed but I heard it is nearly impossible to get a prescription for.


I know a pretty cool psychiatrist. She even prescribed me Flumazenil once.
But its because she has realized what kind of situation I'm in.
If Xyrem doesnt work for me, my next step would probably have to be Deep Brain Stimulation.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

DRUGSAREnotGOOD said:


> I've never tried GHB, but I have tried 1-4, Butanediol, which is supposed to turn into GHB in the body. I experienced nothing but a loopy, tired, dirty, awful feeling. It was totally useless for social anxiety. Maybe pure GHB is better.


I used Phenibut again for the first time in months to see how it effects me socially at work ( Which is chemically similar, but not as potent as GHB ) and I got the same dirty/tired feeling a few hours after I took it. I woke up feeling really confident and mentally sharp, but right around 12 o'clock or so my anxiety got really bad and I pretty much shut down again.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM (Oct 3, 2010)

michael10364 said:


> I know a pretty cool psychiatrist. She even prescribed me Flumazenil once.
> But its because she has realized what kind of situation I'm in.
> If Xyrem doesnt work for me, my next step would probably have to be Deep Brain Stimulation.


have you ever tried a stimulant like Adderall? there's a large population of social phobes here who only get relief from stimulants. only problem is tolerance builds very quickly so the only way it could be used long term is to combine it with a NDMA-antagonist like memantine to stop or at worse slow down tolerance. CrazyMed said he practically lives off it tho that was a few years ago, I don't know how he's doing now. and I don't know why not many people talk about this combo anymore, back in 2010, everyone from drug forums, bluelight and this forums was talking about it, but now it's nothing but Nardil.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM (Oct 3, 2010)

DRUGSAREnotGOOD said:


> I've never tried GHB, but I have tried 1-4, Butanediol, which is supposed to turn into GHB in the body. I experienced nothing but a loopy, tired, dirty, awful feeling. It was totally useless for social anxiety. Maybe pure GHB is better.


I don't remember why or where I heard this from but from what I heard, your experience is not at all unique, most people who know there GHB will tell you that you need 99% GHB to get the benefits as for some reason the none pure stuff completely contradict the GHB in your body.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Is there advocation of the use of an illegal substance in this thread?


----------



## michael10364 (Feb 4, 2011)

InTheWorldOfNiM said:


> have you ever tried a stimulant like Adderall? there's a large population of social phobes here who only get relief from stimulants. only problem is tolerance builds very quickly so the only way it could be used long term is to combine it with a NDMA-antagonist like memantine to stop or at worse slow down tolerance. CrazyMed said he practically lives off it tho that was a few years ago, I don't know how he's doing now. and I don't know why not many people talk about this combo anymore, back in 2010, everyone from drug forums, bluelight and this forums was talking about it, but now it's nothing but Nardil.


oh yes, ive tried Adderall. it was one of the first meds ever prescribed to me, and yes it was amazing for about a month. it was perfect for anxiety, motivation, and just everything you could ever want in a med. but after a while on it it seemed that it completely wore out my dopamine system longterm. its a long story, but its not really an option for me right now.


----------



## Synaps3 (Jul 12, 2012)

I've tried GHB. It's the best thing I've ever tried for intense social situations. You have to be careful how much you use though because the dosage curve is exponential. Two grams, you won't feel much, and at three you'll be falling asleep. Like I said it's good for those occasional situations, but definitely not for daily use. It's funny that you post this now. I just decided I needed to stop after using for 6 days straight (once per day). There is no hangover like alcohol and it has zero toxic metabolites. It turns into sodium, oxygen, and water, so it's basically like eating a lot of salt (not like alcohol which forms aldehydes that kill brain and liver cells). It's very safe and feels better/more relaxing than alcohol so it's really easy to get addicted. I would definitely not use it everyday. The bast way I would describe the effects is like imagine getting drunk and then eating really rich high quality chocolate; that's what it feels like.

I'm not condoning its use, but if you do use it you should get something like gatorade for the potassium and magnesium supplements because it slowly depletes both of those. It doesn't really matter unless you want to be super healthy.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

With which prescription medications could one come close to mimicking the action of GHB?

Yyrem is out since basically impossible to get prescribed, Phenibut is non-prescription. 

I know Lyrica comes close but are there other alternatives? 

What exactly does GHB neurotransmitter-wise?


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

AAnyone? Maybe a benzo-stimulant-ssri combination? 

Or swap the benzo and stimulant for Lyrica and Wellbutrin?


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

GHB only makes me sleepy, and makes me lose my balance. It doesn't make me pro-social unlike alcohol. Other users have reported great euphoric effects, though. YMMV.

Inshallah, the only other med which does stimulate GHB receptors is amisulpride or sulpiride (although the action is rather light, and I didn't find it similar when I tried it). I don't think any SSRI, benzo, or stimulant can compare.


----------



## michael10364 (Feb 4, 2011)

did anyone on here get a dopamine feeling from it though? like increased libido or whatever?


----------



## BudBrownies (May 4, 2013)

GHB, doesn't that drug just make you black out? Isn't it used as a date rape drug?


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

BudBrownies said:


> GHB, doesn't that drug just make you black out? Isn't it used as a date rape drug?


Yes, at high dosages. I've never gotten the urge to rape someone so I'm no expert on this area, but I believe there's quite a few drugs that's called "date rape drugs". GHB is one of them, but it is for a lot of people an extremely useful social lubricant and anxiety obliterator. Very dangerous at higher doses though.


----------



## BudBrownies (May 4, 2013)

ChopSuey said:


> Yes, at high dosages. I've never gotten the urge to rape someone so I'm no expert on this area, but I believe there's quite a few drugs that's called "date rape drugs". GHB is one of them, but it is for a lot of people an extremely useful social lubricant and anxiety obliterator. Very dangerous at higher doses though.


Is it a GABA inducing agent like benzos, Xanax and Kpins?

Way stronger of course. And who has access? Considering its outlawed and a chemical, inconsistent suppy? Not someone someone can take long term.


----------



## BudBrownies (May 4, 2013)

I don't really like downers much, they lower my mood too low after a while. I wanna feel alive, awake and happy. Not in a drugged out stupor. They never made me more social either. Infact they made me super tired and antisocial because I had no energy or desire to do anything.


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

"Activation of both the GHB receptor and GABA(B) is responsible for the addictive profile of GHB. GHB's effect on dopamine release is biphasic. Low concentrations stimulate dopamine release via the GHB receptor."

It's not a traditional downer, since you get a nice kick of dopamine that makes people euphoric. And in my country of residence it's been illegal since the year 2000, it's very hard to obtain.


----------



## BudBrownies (May 4, 2013)

ChopSuey said:


> "Activation of both the GHB receptor and GABA(B) is responsible for the addictive profile of GHB. GHB's effect on dopamine release is biphasic. Low concentrations stimulate dopamine release via the GHB receptor."
> 
> It's not a traditional downer, since you get a nice kick of dopamine that makes people euphoric. And in my country of residence it's been illegal since the year 2000, it's very hard to obtain.


Interesting, I can do dopamine releasing agents.


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

InTheWorldOfNiM said:


> have you ever tried a stimulant like Adderall? there's a large population of social phobes here who only get relief from stimulants. only problem is tolerance builds very quickly so the only way it could be used long term is to combine it with a NDMA-antagonist like memantine to stop or at worse slow down tolerance. CrazyMed said he practically lives off it tho that was a few years ago, I don't know how he's doing now. and I don't know why not many people talk about this combo anymore, back in 2010, everyone from drug forums, bluelight and this forums was talking about it, but now it's nothing but Nardil.


I've tried the memantine + amphetamine combination, and have taken 1,4-butanediol many times.

I don't believe that the tolerance-preventing potential of memantine is much, though I've never taken amphetamine daily. I now take amphetamine without anything to prevent tolerance and if I take 7-9 doses weekly no tolerance develops. It's the only medication I've tried that is almost perfectly efficacious and closest to being a practical treatment. As for 1,4-butanediol, which shares GHB's mechanism of action, it educes veritable prosocial and empathy-increasing effects. Due to the cognitive impairment, however, it isn't a practical remedy nor does taking it long-term seem like a good option.



Inshallah said:


> With which prescription medications could one come close to mimicking the action of GHB?
> 
> Yyrem is out since basically impossible to get prescribed, Phenibut is non-prescription.
> 
> ...


I've heard that phenibut is very similar to GHB, albeit much milder. Haven't tried it myself, but I have tried gabapentin which if anything like Lyrica is useless and does not at all mimic GHB.

GHB is a GABA-B agonist that binds to the GHB-receptor, and increases the activity of all three major monoamines. The serotonergic and dopaminergic effects are powerful, as well as the GABAergic.



Inshallah said:


> AAnyone? Maybe a benzo-stimulant-ssri combination?
> 
> Or swap the benzo and stimulant for Lyrica and Wellbutrin?


I've tried the benzo-stimulant-SSRI combination and while there were positive results, they neither resembled GHB nor was it more efficacious than simply combining a benzo with amphetamine.



michael10364 said:


> did anyone on here get a dopamine feeling from it though? like increased libido or whatever?


Absolutely. The dopamine feeling is powerful and euphoric, and the libido increase is immense.



BudBrownies said:


> Is it a GABA inducing agent like benzos, Xanax and Kpins?
> 
> Way stronger of course. And who has access? Considering its outlawed and a chemical, inconsistent suppy? Not someone someone can take long term.


Yes, but it is also unlike benzos due to being an agonist at GABA-B rather than GABA-A. It's anxiolytic but more cognitive impairing, and from only an anxiolytic standpoint benzos have the edge. I find GHB to be just as anxiolytic overall though due to the wider range of neurotransmitter systems affected.

I agree it's not something you can take longterm. There's really no easy way to get access to it.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM (Oct 3, 2010)

IllusionalFate said:


> I've tried the memantine + amphetamine combination, and have taken 1,4-butanediol many times.
> 
> I don't believe that the tolerance-preventing potential of memantine is much, though I've never taken amphetamine daily. I now take amphetamine without anything to prevent tolerance and if I take 7-9 doses weekly no tolerance develops. It's the only medication I've tried that is almost perfectly efficacious and closest to being a practical treatment. .


yeah but amphetamines can still develop tolerance very quickly, it's much more assuring to take it with a NDMA-antagonists, especially if you want to take it daily. memantine does not completely stop tolerance, it slows it but tolerance avoidance increases greatly when taking a few breaks every week. memantine makes amphetamines far more manageable and useful . some people can develop complete tolerance in just two days of use so for some people, taking amphetamines without memantine is worthless.


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

InTheWorldOfNiM said:


> yeah but amphetamines can still develop tolerance very quickly, it's much more assuring to take it with a NDMA-antagonists, especially if you want to take it daily. memantine does not completely stop tolerance, it slows it but tolerance avoidance increases greatly when taking a few breaks every week. memantine makes amphetamines far more manageable and useful . some people can develop complete tolerance in just two days of use so for some people, taking amphetamines without memantine is worthless.


Last I heard though, that's just theory. There would have to be trials done where x doses were taken for a period of time without memantine to observe when tolerance develops. Then a break would have to be taken to reset tolerance. Following that, x doses would need to be taken exactly the same way for the same exact length of time with memantine in order to provide evidence of anything. I've had several pharmacological theories, and tried some out, and most of the time the thing that made logical sense didn't actually end up being true, because there's tons we don't know about neurotransmission and the brain.

Unless you've read about these well-controlled trials and memantine proved to reduce tolerance in actual cases. If so, could you post links to a few?


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM (Oct 3, 2010)

IllusionalFate said:


> Last I heard though, that's just theory. There would have to be trials done where x doses were taken for a period of time without memantine to observe when tolerance develops. Then a break would have to be taken to reset tolerance. Following that, x doses would need to be taken exactly the same way for the same exact length of time with memantine in order to provide evidence of anything. I've had several pharmacological theories, and tried some out, and most of the time the thing that made logical sense didn't actually end up being true, because there's tons we don't know about neurotransmission and the brain.
> 
> Unless you've read about these well-controlled trials and memantine proved to reduce tolerance in actual cases. If so, could you post links to a few?


I do remember reading about some trials that were done by some people on bluelight and I think some posted by crazymed but I don't remember exactly where they are. I'll have to use google to see if I could find anything.


----------



## wealldead (Jun 20, 2014)

Can you fake narcolepsia ? Or buy it on internet ? Also adding ghb + amphetamine can kill anxiety I guess


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

ChopSuey said:


> Yes, at high dosages. I've never gotten the urge to rape someone so I'm no expert on this area, but I believe there's quite a few drugs that's called "date rape drugs".


Det där var ju lite halvkul uttryck, har du sett den där antihistaminen Theralen droppar, vi har i Sverige. Den borde ju förbjudas!.


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

wealldead said:


> Can you fake narcolepsia ? Or buy it on internet ? Also adding ghb + amphetamine can kill anxiety I guess


I actually thought about doing this a couple of years ago when my Licens request for AMPH was denied and also the overpeal.
We had this wave of people getting Narolepsia after taking the swineflu vaccine. But i didn't have the energy...


----------



## wealldead (Jun 20, 2014)

Oh okey i understand


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

It's easy to get GHB, depending on where you live. Well, not GHB, but GBL - which then converts into GHB after being processed by the body. They literally sell that stuff on the internet legally.

Personally, it does nothing to me except making me tired & sleepy.


----------



## MICMON (Jul 13, 2016)

*GHB*

GHB was the best antidepressant and and anxiety substance for me hands downs before the Canadian gov made it practically impossible to obtain GBL. At the right dosage it was a miracle drug for me. It's disgusting what has happened over that last many years. I totally agree that it should be a prescription drug because the dose response curve is very steep and it's very easy to take too much. I've done it. I am on six meds and the only one that provides real symptom relief is clonazepam. My physicshiatrist is open to try other drugs, but my one wish is that I get off the meds that are useless and am prescribed a dosage of clonazepam that works.

Mic
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/images/SAS_2015/icons/post_face_sadsad.png


----------



## Synaps3 (Jul 12, 2012)

I definetly agree that the antidepressant effects are imense. I've done many drugs in my life and I found there aren't many that just "make you happy". There are the nasty ones that make you super euphoric and then there are ones that don't do much, but there isn't much of a middleground. I think GHB is somewhere in there.
Anyway, I've used it on and off over the last couple years and was addicted at one point. I can say that it may have even saved my life, but at the same time I took advantage of it and abused it. It seems to bring me back to that mental state I had when I was a kid before my problems developed. It makes me enjoy life and like people (I am usually a misanthrope). You have to have good self control not to abuse it though and also to prevent you from overdosing because it is not forgiving like alcohol - like someone said, the dose response is exponential. If you mess that up, you'll probably just assume it's crap or very dangerous.
I really do think it should be prescribed to people in crisis with extreme anxiety because it kills both anxiety and depression in a real way unlike the SSRIs which primarily numb your emotions. Depression really stems from a lack of socialization, it's not just exreme sadness. The cure for it is a sociabilizer, not something that removes your emotions. There is an article about this: https://www.biopsychiatry.com/ghb/authentic.html
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Synaps3 (Jul 12, 2012)

...the part of the article about it not being addictive is BS though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx (Nov 3, 2016)

An Italian friend of mine was prescribed it to treat alcoholism.
I've tried it a few times recreationally
Last time I tried it I passed out for hours, eventually came around covered in sick & bleeding from my nose; dangerous if you don't know what you're doing


----------

